
A 100% Privacy focused alternative to Disqus - codecors
http://usemention.io
======
darekkay
Great too see yet another Disqus alternative. However, I agree with justinjc -
I am missing a demo and pricing information. I've blogged about different ways
to include comments on a static site [1]. I'm happy to include your service if
you provide some more information (even if it's just a WIP) :)

[1] [https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-
comments/](https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-comments/)

~~~
codecors
yeah, I too agree, I will be more descriptive and will be adding a video/gif
on showing how the UI will work. Would be happy if you can include after that.

------
justinjc
It seems a little backwards that I need to join the beta in order to see the
sneak preview. Shouldn't I get to see what it looks before I decide whether I
want to join the beta?

Also, I'd be a little hesitant to use this without knowing what pricing will
be like down the road. If it turns out to be too expensive for me, I would
have wasted time integrating this.

~~~
codecors
yep! seems reasonable. will add this soon.

------
codecors
Hey HN, I'm rethinking commenting system and making it more intuitive with
conversational interface. Building it from ground-up, it will 100% privacy
focused commenting system. Also, I wanted to do something for planet earth, so
I will be planting a tree for every signup.

What do you think about it?

~~~
KajMagnus
It's hard to have opinions, when I cannot see how it looks, e.g. don't know
what the "conversational UI" is.

What inspired you to create it?

Can I ask about any long term plans?

~~~
codecors
Will be adding a UI video so you can see how it will work.

